# Meet up Central area



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Just an idea.....

Does anyone fancy a meet up sometime. If there's anyone in around the Central area who fancys meeting up somewhere with like minded detailers for a bit crack... 

add your name and we could get something sorted one weekend....?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

sounds like a plan

Oh since you own a BM There is a meet in Stirling on Sunday if you fancy popping along let me know

and i will give you more info


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking idea, will keep and eye open for updates


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Interested also (if I'm not working!).

Alan W


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Great idea :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Oh since you own a BM There is a meet in Stirling on Sunday if you fancy popping along let me know
> 
> and i will give you more info


What/Where/When etc??
cheers


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah i would be up for it :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Well that's 6 of us for starters. What area's best and which day, Sat/Sun?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Sunday would probably be better as i work all day saturday lol, have you got an idea for a location?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd be up for this too - Sunday is the best day for me, but either is generally okay.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Any day for me, work shifts so will confirm once date known. Great idea.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I could only make this at the weekend and preferably a Sunday.

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Weekends for me too would need a bit of notice though


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

At last - great idea!!!

:thumb:


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in sunday preferably


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Okay guys as most prefer a Sunday and need some notice, How does *Sunday 11th March *sound? 
As for location? Would somewhere around Stirling be ok as we have names from Aberdeen, Glasgow, Dundee....
I have just said this date and location to get the ball rolling, fire away if you have any other ideas.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Not sure what sort of place you want to meet at,but Perth is more central for most
And i can recommend the Wheel Inn Scone for large car park and nosh
and there is also some nice little roads around there for a run and a garage with jet wash


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I might be interested too. Just up the road from perth you've also got the House of Bruar car park at Bruar Falls. They have a very large car park in a nice setting. Anyone know it? Just a suggestion :car: :driver:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

If Dave KG is going then I am definitely interested....House of Bruar sounds good


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Interested here too. Perth area would be ideal.

Lewis


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Perth/Scone would suit me perfectly, I know the area well, my ex lives there, but I fear I have something on on the 11th March, IIRC there's a day planned at Star that day, but any other weekend other than that one (and the one of the 31st March) would suit me great. :thumb:

I think the Scone area sounds good, and I can do any weekend other than the two mentioned above... How about the 18th March?

If folk are interested, I can bring scrap panel and rotary and PC for demos, or someone brave can volunteer the bonnet of their car!  :lol:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Dave is the 11th March at Star a DW day or another car club.


Dave KG said:


> Perth/Scone would suit me perfectly, I know the area well, my ex lives there, but I fear I have something on on the 11th March, IIRC there's a day planned at Star that day, but any other weekend other than that one (and the one of the 31st March) would suit me great. :thumb:
> 
> I think the Scone area sounds good, and I can do any weekend other than the two mentioned above... How about the 18th March?
> 
> If folk are interested, I can bring scrap panel and rotary and PC for demos, or someone brave can volunteer the bonnet of their car!  :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Glider said:


> Dave is the 11th March at Star a DW day or another car club.


Just checked my diary, its another car club...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd be up for this (cant speak for Rich due to work commitments) but like some others I would need a bit of notice as we're booking details left right and cantre just now!  :thumb:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I would be up for this too.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Would a Nube from Paisley be welcome... I would like so get some advice on products, techniques etc...

Thanks


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

i'm sure eveyone would be more than welcome, just need to get everything sorted dates/location ect


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> If folk are interested, I can bring scrap panel and rotary and PC for demos, or someone brave can volunteer the bonnet of their car!  :lol:


That would be excellent , a bit of guidance is always appreciated


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> If folk are interested, I can bring scrap panel and rotary and PC for demos, or someone brave can volunteer the bonnet of their car!  :lol:


I am happy to volunteer my car bonnet although as you can see it is not too big, it may not be good for a demo but possibly the challenge faced by machine polishing a car with lots of angles/bulges/curves would make an interesting write up/demo?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Scot, thats certainly a good panel for some demos there, nice curves in the bonnet, great for showing how to manouever the PC around curved panels. :thumb: Cheers for the offer!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Scot, thats certainly a good panel for some demos there, nice curves in the bonnet, great for showing how to manouever the PC around curved panels. :thumb: Cheers for the offer!


No problem just looking forward for a date to organise time off


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

How about the 18th march then in the Perth area? 

Perhaps someone more local can suggest an exact location? 

Dave if your wanting to do a PC demo will you require somewhere with power and cover incase it's raining?

Thanks for the good responce so far guys!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I think perth is a little too far, when you said central Scotland meet i was thinking more of the central belt


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> I think perth is a little too far, when you said central Scotland meet i was thinking more of the central belt


Ya can't get any MORE central than Perth. Used to be called the City of the 90s since 90% of the population are within 90 minutes travel  
Just think.... by the time you drive there, the car will be dirty.... and Dave will clean it


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i could pop down for this


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Renmure said:


> Ya can't get any MORE central than Perth. Used to be called the City of the 90s since 90% of the population are within 90 minutes travel
> Just think.... by the time you drive there, the car will be dirty.... and Dave will clean it


Never thought of it that way :thumb:


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

another newbie here that would mind meeting and putting names to faces....lol...and learning more at the same time


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Right guys lets get this thread moving :thumb: 

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good place to meet round about Perth or in a surrounding area?

All suggestions welcome


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Aberdeen's quite close to perth


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

But a bit far away from glasgow


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We always have the meets down glasgow area, think it should be further up north!


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Would love to be there....but its Rangers an Celtic...:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JimTT said:


> Would love to be there....but its Rangers an Celtic...:thumb:


Is it?

count me out then!

mon' the gers!


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As far as location goes, anywhere in the country suits me, I dont mind driving.. :thumb: 

As far as dates go, so long as its not the 11th March, and is at a weekend, I'm in with enough warning. :thumb:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Might not be of any interest but there is a Trackday at Knockhill on 10th March, 9am-1pm. Lots of car parking space, probably a few sporty cars going round in circles to watch/join in with/pax in and, more importantly... bacon rolls.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Anytime I've travelled between Glasgow and Buckie I've often stopped at the Macbeth Experience (I think that's what it's called) ,just outside Perth on the A9 heading north.......it has a good size car park and a super eatery


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

its not fare u live too far away come to manchester insted 1st rounds on me :wall: :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Okay lads, getting hard to keep track and please everyone! 
Think someone's going to have to name a place and a date and just go for it. To give notice I think we should go for the Sunday 18th March. As for location... Not too many problems with Perth, although we need a more exact location. 
Suggestion's?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

BM-Stu said:


> Okay lads, getting hard to keep track and please everyone!
> Think someone's going to have to name a place and a date and just go for it. To give notice I think we should go for the Sunday 18th March. As for location... Not too many problems with Perth, although we need a more exact location.
> Suggestion's?


18th March good with me, any location will do... who mentioned Scone?

(Note: be aware this is also mother's day, so remember your pressies for mothers :thumb: )


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

If this meet does go ahead can one of the 'pro's' bring a PTG as many of us newbies are polishing away unaware of what our paint depth is.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> If this meet does go ahead can one of the 'pro's' bring a PTG as many of us newbies are polishing away unaware of what our paint depth is.


I'll bring mine. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

So is everyone happy with the 18th of March?


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> So is everyone happy with the 18th of March?


Mate, you'll be lucky to get EVERYONE happy!! Think we will just have to go with the majority.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

is this a meet for the 18th of march !! where abouts ?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Well aslong as we get a good number of people happy with the 18th then it should be ok.

Next up location, i'm not familiar with the Perth area so suggestions please.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> is this a meet for the 18th of march !! where abouts ?


Just trying to get it all sorted


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

gerry connelly said:


> If this meet does go ahead can one of the 'pro's' bring a PTG as many of us newbies are polishing away unaware of what our paint depth is.


We'll show you where your cars have been resprayed...........here there and every where eh :doublesho

I'm in for the 18th :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Room for me?:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Room for everyone, anyone else up for it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Room for everyone, anyone else up for it?


Yep, I'm definite. This is looking good. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

what area are you guys thinking of ? just back from perth we will need some wash facilities lol i dont want my car dirty when its pic is taken lol


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Would like to try and make this. Its my mates stag weekend in Perth but i think most of it is planned for Saturday the 17th. Anyway if im fit to drive i'll be there.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking good guy's, plenty of names so far.

Think we will go for Sunday 18th March In Perth at say midday?

All we need is a large enough car park for the meet, if it's not suitable there -after when can always go else where for pictures etc... convoy style!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Whereabouts on the A9 is Noah's Ark car park ?
Looking forward to this!


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I should be a def on 18th. Anywhere in/around Perth suits.

Jim


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Where's the noah's ark car park?? Anywhere suits me. :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

I've been advised we would be better to use the Dobbies Garden Centre car park for the meet due to it's size.

Very easy to get to... from the Broxden Roundabout go North on the A9 to the first juntion (A85) Turn left and you cant miss it.
Dobbies Garden Centre
Crieff Road 
Perth
PH1 3JJ.

Does this sound like a plan?

Is it a go'er for this date and location?? 
Will be good to put faces to names and have a look at everyones cars and toys they've brought!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Smashing, I will sort out time off work for the 18th and as per earlier post offer my car for a demo.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

18th, Dobbies Garden Centre Car Park, excellent. I know exactly where that is, dead easy to find, and ideal. Looking forward to it. :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Would have come, but it's mother's day, so count me out; Ange deserves a full day off and pampering, and I'm not about to let her down.


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

I will have to miss this one too, going on a highland run the same day with people from my subaru website. We are all meeting in perth at 10am tesco's car park (75 cars meeting up):driver:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

St Johnstone Football Ground Car Park is also ideal for meets (as long as there is no market or football on)


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have to drop out didnt realise its mothers day! sorry guys next time round


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a few people are pulling out due to it being mothers day, maybe the date should be reconsidered?


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it worth having a list then we can see what the numbers are like or 2 lists one for the 18th......and one for the 25th


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, I hope folks dont mind, I'd really like the see this go ahead but am a little worried that info is getting lost towards the end of this thread, so I'm gonna start a fresh thread with a poll for dates folk can manage and see which one comes up most popular out of 18th and 25th... 

Little poll here, what days would you guys prefer?? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=23393


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

If you want to change it from the 18th to another date, that will no doubt not suit everyone aswell. 

There are 17 names who can make it and 3 who can't due to mothers day.

If the majority want to change it thats cool, but as I said don't think we will be able to please everyone! When I suggested it I was expecting 3 or 4 names....!!!! 
Ideas?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

BM-Stu said:


> If you want to change it from the 18th to another date, that will no doubt not suit everyone aswell.
> 
> There are 17 names who can make it and 3 who can't due to mothers day.
> 
> ...


I think that shows just how much this kind of meet is needed and a modicum of preparation in respect to venue and facilities. 20 or so cars may be a problem for some car park owners!


----------

